# overseas cousin to the bass???



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

http://xfinity.comcast.net/video/mystery-fish--deleted-scenes/1884069018/


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

looks like a bigmouth sleeper to me, i used to catch them in ditches when i was little


----------

